# medical insurance



## yvonne (Sep 2, 2007)

i am moving to cyprus (paphos) in october, i dont know if you can help but i wondered if it is easy enough to get medication for diabetes type 2 and also can anyone recommend a medical insurance company. 
Does anyone know what the international primary schools are like and their fees.
Many thanks in advance
Yvonne


----------



## th4s (Apr 21, 2007)

You could try Travel insurance for diabetics, UK Diabetic Travel Insurance


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Yvonne

I just wondered how you got on with your enquiries about diabetic healthcare and the schools, my family is hoping to move to paphos area in summer 09 my husbabd is type 2 diabetic and takes about 12 tablets a day ,I am worried what the cost of the drugs will be like and if there is a way to get them cheaper, on the international school of Paphos I visited it in summer 08 ,( planning on my two older kids going there 12 and 13 by then ) and were tols about £480 UK pounds a month ( currently paying £660 each in UK ) . dd you send your kids there and if so how are they getting on


----------

